# Australian Pine ????



## JckDanls 07 (May 25, 2021)

So a buddy of mine says he and his coworkers use Australian Pine to cook with..  have been using it for years...  I have never tasted their food so I don't know..  he says it's a hardwood and not of the sappy pine family...  

Anybody heard of or has used it before ??


----------



## tallbm (May 25, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> So a buddy of mine says he and his coworkers use Australian Pine to cook with..  have been using it for years...  I have never tasted their food so I don't know..  he says it's a hardwood and not of the sappy pine family...
> 
> Anybody heard of or has used it before ??



My understanding is that Australian Pine is an evergreen tree therefore not good to smoke with.
The wood may be ok to put in a stove for heat but the smoke should fall into "do not attempt" category like other evergreens.

I didn't do extensive research on it specifically but yeah I wouldn't open flame cook or smoke with it.


----------



## kmmamm (May 25, 2021)

Saw it used quite a bit for pit cooking while we were in Australia.  Apparently it is an hardwood oak subspecies that has evergreen type of leaves.  The smoke profile was very similar to the white oak we burn in the Midwest.  
We also saw groves of the same trees in Hawaii and while saw it being harvested for lumber, but I didn’t see it being used in any pits.


----------



## tallbm (May 25, 2021)

kmmamm said:


> Saw it used quite a bit for pit cooking while we were in Australia.  Apparently it is an hardwood oak subspecies that has evergreen type of leaves.  The smoke profile was very similar to the white oak we burn in the Midwest.
> We also saw groves of the same trees in Hawaii and while saw it being harvested for lumber, but I didn’t see it being used in any pits.



Just looking if it is  *Casuarina* or Sheoak which seems to be ok.  Man Australia has some funny stuff from nature all around.  Love that country :)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 26, 2021)

ok thanks guys..  he said they have been using it for years and has just acquired  a bunch of it...  think I will get a piece just to burn/smoke and see what it smells like ...


----------

